# Fenders on a TCR?



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I am trying to think of how to mount full fenders but think I am screwed. Am I stuck with Raceblades? Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

rcnute said:


> I am trying to think of how to mount full fenders but think I am screwed. Am I stuck with Raceblades? Thanks for any ideas.


it's possible. this isn't my bke, but a friend's. he managed to do it.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

rcnute said:


> I am trying to think of how to mount full fenders but think I am screwed. Am I stuck with Raceblades? Thanks for any ideas.


It will also depend on which TCR. I have 2004 TCR Composite and the rear tire is so close to the seat tube that there's no way to get a fender in there.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Hmm, all is not lost. Did he manage that with zip ties or did he use any hardware?


----------



## temoore (Mar 9, 2004)

If it is a TCR Composite, you can use Race Blades. Better than nothing, only covers from brake back.
Here are pictures (from a website, not my bike):
http://www.wallbike.com/fenders/raceblade.html
I cut the extra length of the rubber attachments off once I had them installed (left long on the pictures).


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

I don't mean to be rude or disrespectful but those fenders on that TCR just look plain wrong.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

Italianrider76 said:


> I don't mean to be rude or disrespectful but those fenders on that TCR just look plain wrong.


well, like i wrote, it's not my bike, but my friend's. IIRC he's got 5 tcrs, and that's his winter bike. He's got a T-Mobile team issue alu TCR and a team issue TCR Advanced. 

don't know if i like the look either, but when i'm riding with him it doesn't really matter, i'm usually doing my best to cong on to his wheel


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

pretty sure it was all zipties. at least the front fender.



rcnute said:


> Hmm, all is not lost. Did he manage that with zip ties or did he use any hardware?


----------

